# FREE EASTER EGG !!!! THORNTONS.....



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just received this in an email from someone at work....it looks legit so I've done it...fingers crossed !

http://www.recommendthorntons.co.uk/new_welcome.aspx

Happy Easter ! 

N x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Me too!!
Thanks for that


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive done it too!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

me too, bang goes my diet    

pam xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankyou a nice egg winging it's way here!!

Sue XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

phoaww ta hunny 

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i got one toooooooooooo !
ta
minxy
xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Me too. Though dont' tell dh


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yummy!!

Watch me get a praline one now....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - yum


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kitten1 said:


> Yummy!!
> 
> Watch me get a praline one now....


I lurve praline...we can always swap 

N x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

they've all gone .....who ate all the eggs before the  even got there!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I must have just got in in time then!  I'd better not get a bloomin praline one... bleurgh... i quite fancied the champagne one!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, happy to do a swappsies with anyone, who receives one they don't like - assuming I get one I don't like!!!


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

got mine in time....  can't believe they have all gone.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

can;t believe they've all gone....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone had theres through the door yet


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not a peep of an egg


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hopefully it will come in the post today!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I did this last year and didn't get an egg - so tried it again this year.... nothing yet.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I did get a confirmation email - if they don't arrive we should all complain!  i bet they just do it to get your email address so they can send you loads of spam....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

think it did say in the small print that it may take up to 2 weeks to arrive.....HOPEFULLY !!

N x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nope nothing here either but i can wait !!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got an e-mail voucher saying that the offer was oversubscribed so they've not been able to post them all out but they still have lots of eggs left in the stores so I can take my voucher along and claim an egg, or goods to the value of if they've run out, by 1 April.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a voucher via email today!!!!!!

Has anyone actually recieved one?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

CathB said:


> I just got an e-mail voucher saying that the offer was oversubscribed so they've not been able to post them all out but they still have lots of eggs left in the stores so I can take my voucher along and claim an egg, or goods to the value of if they've run out, by 1 April.


me too


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

me too


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I bet no-one gets one - it is cheaper to send a voucher, but most people probably won't use them - but those that do go in might spend more money while they are there, so they prof all round!!

i'll eat my hat if anyone actually gets an egg...


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sallywags said:


> I bet no-one gets one - it is cheaper to send a voucher, but most people probably won't use them - but those that do go in might spend more money while they are there, so they prof all round!!
> 
> i'll eat my hat if anyone actually gets an egg...


 <--- hat sounds yummy but not as yum as an easter egg 

i agree, bet no one gets one


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

jo_robinson01 said:


> sallywags said:
> 
> 
> > I bet no-one gets one - it is cheaper to send a voucher, but most people probably won't use them - but those that do go in might spend more money while they are there, so they prof all round!!
> ...


Didn't i mention i have a special chocolate hat?!!?!  if only ! mind you it would melt all in your ears....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too - I can print it out its getting to the shops thats the trouble


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got an email today to get one from the store (if they have any left) It looks as though its a tiny little egg that will be gone in one bite  so maybe not worth the trip into town for.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

feehilyfan - could you take the pooter down instead to show them    

I can't get into town for days so will probably leave it. I suspect that with Easter being so early, and most people only buying their eggs at the last minute, they thought they'd be left with loads and loads on their hands only to have lots of people go out and buy them so they were left with not many so it's much cheaper to send the e-mail. Whoever thought that up should go on the Apprentice as it's pretty smart. If they have lots left, they have a way to get rid and get good will from customers. If they don't, they've sold lots of eggs and most people won't bother going down there to collect so won't cost them too much.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i got one too also bust printer  so no egg for me


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, only a voucher for me too - still, will pop into town at the w/e and see how I get on!
Don't think I'll be giving real address details though!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well what do you know...I got a voucher too !! 

What a con....wouldn't have bothered if I'd known....I will keep my ears/eyes peeled though as it was someone at work who sent it to me so I'll see if anyone actually gets an egg !!

It does look like it'll be gone in one mouthful though doesn't it 

N xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I printed off my voucher, put a ficticious name and address (they've already had my e-mail address!!), and what did I get....a turkish delight chocolate bar, worth 59p!!  Wow  They'd run out of treat eggs - what a surprise!!  Still, better than nothing I s'pose!!


----------

